# Far Cry 4 and Fifa15 on 32 bit system help



## puneet785 (Dec 17, 2014)

hi

i have downloaded the Far Cry 4 and Fifa 15 
but my system is 32 bit and while running the game after install its
giving error lyk it require 64 bit .

is there any way to run the games in 32 bit system.

Please help or suggest.

thanks,


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 17, 2014)

Short answer : No 
Long answer : NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Flash (Dec 17, 2014)

There's no way you can run those games. Only option is to install 64-bit. 

I've exclusively kept Win 7 64-bit as a 2nd OS (thought am not using it often), to play 64-bit games like this.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 17, 2014)

puneet785 said:


> hi
> 
> i have downloaded the Far Cry 4 and Fifa 15
> but my system is 32 bit and while running the game after install its
> ...


install 64bit OS and use more than 4GB of RAM


----------



## puneet785 (Dec 19, 2014)

thanks guys for your suggestions. What do we need for 64-bit OS. 
Only 64-bit OS cd will do or ......................


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 19, 2014)

puneet785 said:


> thanks guys for your suggestions. What do we need for 64-bit OS.
> Only 64-bit OS cd will do or ......................


you just need a Bootable DVD or Bootable USB device to install 64bit OS


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 19, 2014)

Make sure you have over 4 GB of RAM


----------



## vito scalleta (Dec 19, 2014)

4GB of RAM alone wont be sufficient for far cry 4. fifa 15 will most probably run without any problems.

wat is ur system config ?


----------



## puneet785 (Dec 24, 2014)

processor:-g2020
4GB ram
1 Tb Hdd
sapphire DDR5 1GB graphic card


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 24, 2014)

Then you can forget about FC4 with that processor, FC4 is brutally processor intensive
You may be able to pull off lowest settings but it will run like a slideshow


----------



## rixon.d9 (Jan 27, 2015)

puneet785 said:


> hi
> 
> i have downloaded the Far Cry 4 and Fifa 15
> but my system is 32 bit and while running the game after install its
> ...



from where did you download the game. M tired searching for fifa15. maybe we can share our games.


----------



## Cyberghost (Jan 27, 2015)

FYI, 32 bit license key will work on 64 bit windows just install a 64 bit windows


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 27, 2015)

Why did you even install 32 bit windows when you have 4 gb ram? 

Mention model number and OEM of the card (nvidia/amd)


----------



## HE-MAN (Jan 27, 2015)

i think we should just leave this thread.


----------

